# Help with my Zombie head



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I made a zombie head last week. I am to the point where I feel I should be done painting. MAYBE..I want some other points of view. I feel that it may be to red and purple. Should I go back over it lightly with a light green or gray or white to mute the color and go for more of a undead look. or will the brightness not be a factor, once the hair is added. I'll post pictures soon. Having problem with camera


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely want to see the pictures, but ultimately the choice of where to go with the painting depends on your artistic goal. Not that I've ever seen a real live (so to speak) zombie, but my guess is you'll want to mute the colors a bit if the intent is to give a more "realistic" look. If you want a more folk art look, then leave them bright (like my mini mache prop).


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd think scene lighting and prop placement playing (how close will it be to guests) as being factors as well.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

It's sort of hard to respond when there are no pictures yet, so hopefully you can get your camera to co-operate


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'll jump right in sight unseen and say use a thin wash of black and brown thinned so much it looks like watercolor.

but yeah, posting a pic would help alot.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

My wife got everything working after I went to work. I was finally able to get this done this morning.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like a burn victim as it is.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see you cook your zombie heads on the stove top

I like what you have so far, but I think your gut feeling that more is needed is correct. Devil's Chariot gave an excellent suggestion, and I'd throw in a muted green as well here and there.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I see you cook your zombie heads on the stove top


Actually, not a bad idea....hmmmm....I've never done this, but don't see why it wouldn't work....

The acetone in regular black spray paint would eat away some of the wig head, so you may consider using it to create a charred burned look on the grill.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> The acetone in regular black spray paint would eat away some of the wig head, so you may consider using it to create a charred burned look on the grill.


Very little of the wig head is exposed..I paper machied over the whole thing to give it raised rippled texture. Should I start with the lightest color or darkest.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ededdeddy said:


> Should I start with the lightest color or darkest.


I don't think it really matters since the colors suggested so far (black, brown, green) are all on the dark side. However, if I were painting it, I would probably start with a thin overall wash of brown to mute out the white that's showing.

Some black and purple around the eyes would give them a good dead look, BTW.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i have a feeling this thread will be of great use to me...


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

It's best to paint dark to light. Put down a dark neutral base, brown or a washed out color like red or green that has been mixed with black. Then dry brush it with lighter and lighter tones. That will give it the most depth and realism. Also make the area around the eyes and mouth corners, and cheek hollows darker. That really gonna make the face pop.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

As DC said above, you can work dark to light, and achieve great results. You can also work light to dark and get great results. It all depends on what you are comfortable doing. I have tried both ways, and think each has it's application.

One thing people do when begin painting, before they have lot's of painting under their belt, is not use enough color. DON"T BE AFRAID OF USING COLOR!

Look at anything around you, or anyone for that matter - if they will let you inspect them up close. There are all sorts of colors that make up a persons skin, and its never even. Some areas are darker some are lighter. some have more yellow some have more blue some have more pink. etc etc.

Don't be afraid to add color to that zombie head, and reference some pictures as you go to aid you. Around eyes in creases add some washed out blue greys, and some purples and even some yellows around that, blend them into each other in washes. use a small brush and add some mottling of washed out reds and yellows, purples, greens, all over the head. Add darker tones to exaggerate hollows and creasing.Then add some of the more neutral tans and grays over that tone down all the other colors. I don't know it that makes any sense to you. There are some great painting tutorials online if you start searching around for them that might help. I think you are off to a fine start, just don't be afraid to keep adding the colors. Water them down and apply lot's of layers. 

If you find that when you apply a certain color, and then step back and look at it and say 'YIKES its way too (color) now', then just add another color over top of that one to tone it down. 

I think i may be rambling and making no sense so i will stop now


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just thought of something, ed - ask your daughter to do some of the painting. Kids are totally unafraid of color (although you might want to limit the palette) and she'll have a blast Tell her you want it to look SCARY!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

She has been helping me the whole way Roxy. I'm hoping that in a couple of years I can just be the idea man and banker.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, she'll be another Terror Apprentice in the making

Have you been able to move along with some of the painting yet?


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Updated Photo;
Did a brown wash, some light green, darkness around eyes and hollows of cheeks, then another brown wash. White washed the eyes. Now seems too dark will probably white wash some, but need to finish him. Got a 20 prop contest to get started on.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey...that is looking zombie-like. The more details you add, the better.
You gonna give it some tooth-decay?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The head's looking good, ed! I don't think he's too dark, either.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looking much better. May want to darken inside the mouth more?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*zombie head*

I actually just got done doing a zombie head for my neck massage zombie prop i just finished. I started with a skull from www.crypticimports
then removed and repositioned the jaw.I then corpsed it using elmers wood glue and toilet paper as well as guaze.I think for the painting you need to use earth tones to really get a realistic rotting look.I use alot of browns,greens, and use green and purple ink washes.Also you can dry brush over for highlights,just add white or ivory in controlled amounts to your base color and drybrush against the raised surfaces to bring out highlights. Use your washes or inks in all low lying areas. Hope this helps a bit.I also use a clear matte finish after painting to help seal the prop.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*pics of my zombie head*

Here are a couple pictures of my zombie head.


----------

